# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  All software above 8.3 is USELESS on my printer! It can't print anything!

## Cyber Akuma

So, here is the first layer of a print I was attempting on software version 8.3:
http://i.imgur.com/yKhgfMg.jpg

Here is the first layer of that SAME file on software 1.3.1:
http://i.imgur.com/YTCQzFQ.jpg

And  this seems to happen on any 10.X version software and above, including  the current "stable" 1.2.1. I cannot print a THING if I upgrade past  8.3.

Just to test it, I downgraded back to 8.3, making sure to  keep my same calibration and bed-leveling settings, and it printed like  that first picture again. I even tried the 8.3 software with the newer firmware that came with 1.3.1 to see if it was the firmware or PC application, and it printed the same as before on 8.3, so it's not the firmware.

 I think the new software just goes too damn  fast. I noticed that on the old software, it estimates the part will  take nearly 10 hours to print... while on the new software it estimates 7  hours. The extruder also looks like it's moving faster when I was on  1.3.1 as well.

I have been having many issues with the rafts in  8.3, as well as have been trying to use external slicers, so being stuck  on 8.3 is a huge problem for me, but upgrading above it makes my  printer completely useless. I want to use the features that were added in newer versions of the  software already, especially the ability to use an external slicer and  disable the wave bonding in the internal one. But I can't use anything  above 8.3 if my printouts come out like that.

----------


## Duck

You're right, all the new software runs really fast.  You might also have a problem with the heater not contacting the nozzle enough which can cause the under-extrusion, or you might also have the wobbly feed gear problem.

The 1.3.4.1 software just came out on Wednesday but already they finally, FINALLY discovered the bug that was causing all the endless layer shifting.  They say a fix will be out on Monday and it is related to the backlash compensation being overly aggressive and trying to move the head too fast, causing it to miss steps.

I agree totally with the battle with always going back to 8.3, but being annoyed that you miss out on some good features, like accepting external G code, Z-hop, retraction and wave bonding.

----------

